# Tutorial Contest Winner February 2009: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!



## PinkPearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Here’s the look that I’m going for today:






I tried to be as thorough as possible, but if you’re unclear about anything, just ask away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I’ve already done my foundation and brows before making this tutorial. On my face I used (All MAC unless noted):
Studio sculpt foundation in NC40 with a 109 brush
Select cover up concealer in NW20 for under eyes with a 188 skunk brush
Select cover up concealer in NC35 with the 195 brush
MSF natural in medium dark

For my brows I used:
Clear brow wax
Maybelline define-a-brow n dark brown
Mystery eyeshadow to set it

Ok, so let’s get started!
Here’s a picture of my half-done face lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Apply UDPP all over the lid and blend out with your finger.





Take your Sea me shadestick and apply it on your eyelid, staying below the crease.









Blend out the harsh edges with your finger.








Take your Cool heat e/s and your 239 brush, and pack it on the inner corner of your eye, but not the tearduct.












Take your MUFE #92 and your 217 brush and apply it on the rest of your eyelid, blending it with Cool heat.









Use your 224 brush and blend it some more by using a circular motion.





It should look somewhat like this now..





Take your Bright sunshine e/s (PRO) and a 228 brush and apply it on your tearduct.









Blend it with a 224.








Touch up Cool heat if you feel like it.





Take Shroom e/s and your 227 brush, then apply it just below your browbone while blending out any harsh lines. 









Take Graphology e/s and a 222 and apply it in circular motion, focusing on the outer corner.












Blend again if you’re not happy with it lol..





Now, moisten a q-tip with some makeup remover to make a sharp line. Clean up the area underneath it as well.





Take your Blacktrack fluidline and a 266 brush and do your top liner however you prefer.









With Feline kohl power, line your lower lashline and waterline.









Smudge it with 219 brush.





Then take Carbon e/s and your 219 brush again and apply it on top of Feline so that it’ll stay longer.









Curl your lashes and apply your mascara. Today I’m using my Maybelline Define-a-lash.





I fixed my liner and this is what it looks like so far.








I love false lashes so I’m gonna put one on today. I’m using MAC #33 lashes.





Put a dot of Duo lash glue on the neck of a q-tip, then apply it on the lash strip. Wait like 30 seconds or more until the glue gets tacky, and then put it on, starting from the outer edge inwards.







(haha you can see that I haven't done my nails on the other hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Add liquid liner to cover the lash band. I use my UD Perversion as always. 




This is what it looks like so far.





I contour using a Studio stick concealer in NW45, which is a couple shades darker than my skintone. Watch petrilude’s video on youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I just make a line and blend it with my 188 brush.








This is what it looks like so far. The contour is clearer in real life though.





Ok, so now take your blush of choice. I’m using Gentle mineralize blush and a 181 kabuki brush. Swirl it on your cheeks.












To highlight, I’m using my Peach shimmer waves from The Body Shop. I guess this is like a dupe for Bobbi Brown shimmer bricks. I’m using my 165 brush to highlight.












For the lips, I start by using Sublime culture cremestick liner to line and fill my lips.









On top of that, I’m using Jubilee lipstick.









I was gonna put on a boring nude lipgloss, but then, I decided to add something a little more fun! So I’m gonna use Nice kitty lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Alright, last but not least, spray your Fix+ on a fluffy brush and tap it all over your face to give that extra glow!









Finally, the results!!!





















I hope you guys enjoy this tutorial and I hope it helps some of you!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

beautiful dahling!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Excellent tutorial!love the look..


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Wonderful!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

great tut! thanks!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Very detailed and such a fun look.


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Thank you ladies for the positive feedbacks


----------



## AmandDUR (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

thats gorgeous!  i like the contour trick.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

great look.  great tutorial.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

This look is absolutely amazing!  I need that purple!


----------



## yupitzTara (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

This is Pretty!!!!!!!! I love the look & am inspired to try it.  thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## emmy282 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Absolutely gorgeous!!! 





(Now I'm going to have go about getting #92...)


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Thank you! I'm glad you guys enjoy it!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

girl. you are GORGEOUS. your makeup looks fabulous.


----------



## aleksis210 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Gentle looks so pretty on you!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Gorgeous!!


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Bomb.


----------



## fintia (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

ooohhh.. soo pretty!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

this is a hot tut


----------



## bulletta (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

This is gorgeous!  Almost rainbow-like, but not garish.  And nice touch with the lips--the nude gloss wouldn't have worked as well as the peachy-pink you have here. Great job!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Gorgeous look and great tutorial!! Thanks


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

such a cute look and a fantastic tut!!

Oh, and I love your nails!! So cute!!


----------



## moopoint (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

I absolutely LOVE bright makeup! So much fun. You did a great job.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_such a cute look and a fantastic tut!!

Oh, and I love your nails!! So cute!!_


----------



## Sparxx (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Excellent!! <333


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

Awesome job....me likey!!!


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Bright and smokey look with MUFE #92!*

i LOVE this.


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Mar 7, 2009)

wow that's sooo pretty, grats!


----------



## genie707 (Mar 7, 2009)

i love this look! ima so try it thanks!


----------



## ecberger (Mar 15, 2009)

amazing<3!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 26, 2009)

Very funky but I like it!


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 31, 2009)

super gorgeous


----------



## Wanderland (Apr 8, 2009)

Gorgeous, thanks so much.


----------

